# Location de film, où?



## tracy (18 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir la communauté,

Désolé si la question a deja été posée, mais je suis dans l'urgence :mouais:

Avec ma femme, nous décidons de louer un film sur l'Apple TV (c'est la première fois), je valide la location HD a 4,99 , entre mon crypto puis valide. Là je suis informé que je dispose de 48h pour regarder le film... Mon problème est le suivant, où puis je le regarder ? Je n'ai que l'option "extrait", "louer HD 4,99 ", etc...

Nous souhaiterions le regarder ce soir, mais impossible de le localiser sur l'Apple TV, rien ne s'est lancé, aucune barre de progression de download/streaming... bref, nous sommes paumés 

Merci par avance pour vos lumières


----------



## nikomimi (18 Mars 2012)

Je connais pas l apple TV mais tu as surement soit une rubrique videos soit achat.
Ou peut-étre que ta video n a pas fini de se telecharger.


----------

